# Clinton river tomarrow.



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Gonna go take the girlfriend to the Clinton tomarrow and try to get her on her first steelhead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hoping that the rain and run off we got yesterday brought up so fresh fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Does she like chocolate milk?


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Does she like chocolate milk?


Haha the river that bad? Try to pm you but your inbox is full.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Jdixon23 said:


> Haha the river that bad? Try to pm you but your inbox is full.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well it definatly wasn't good as of yesterday. The river was flowing not to bad but you couldn't see 6 inches into the river. I'd wait till saturday to make the trip if it were me. But good luck to you, let us know how you do. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

jacks300ultra said:


> Well it definatly wasn't good as of yesterday. The river was flowing not to bad but you couldn't see 6 inches into the river. I'd wait till saturday to make the trip if it were me. But good luck to you, let us know how you do. :-D
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh yea that is pretty muddy right there. I only live 25 min away I might take a trip down there to check it out anyways. Thanks for the info.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thejeepguy08 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll be out there tomorrow. I love 5 minutes away.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hell yea what time you gonna be there?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jdixon23 said:


> Haha the river that bad? Try to pm you but your inbox is full.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Inbox cleared


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Thejeepguy08 said:


> I'll be out there tomorrow. I love 5 minutes away.


Of you wouldn't mind post the water conditions when you get to the river or when you leave.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Bobber down


----------



## Thejeepguy08 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll be out there around 7.30ish. Where you fishing?


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thejeepguy08 said:


> I'll be out there around 7.30ish. Where you fishing?


Imma be fishing by the cider mill and the parking. Lot I won't be there till late morning


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

How the river looking? Anybody on it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

jacks300ultra said:


> How the river looking? Anybody on it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm bout to head that way I'll post when I get there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Headed there in about an hour... Still trying to land my first one of the year. I'll post what I see. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks! Good luck boys :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddkfishin (Mar 16, 2011)

Not a fishing report, but a few river pics to show what it was doing. Thought it might be of interest.

http://flyfishingkayakadventures.blogspot.com/

Dave


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Water looks pretty similar to two days ago for anyone who was out here at that time. Cloudy in the deeper water. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

So still muddy I take it. Looked like chocolate milk on Wednesday when I left at 7

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wouldn't quite call it chocolate milk right now but def not clean and clear. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, thanks. Against ny better judgment I might make the trip down. Its a beautiful day so why not. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw someone hook into one about an hour ago so it's definitely worth coming out. Good luck! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah im defiantly going to go. I get out of class at 2:30 so I should be on the river by 4 at the latest

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

